# Installation Step has been aborted



## pmurry (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.0.  When I select "Guided" partitioning, I get an error which states "An installation step has been aborted.  Would you like to restart the installation or exit the installer?"  

I have tried restarting it several times but always get this same error.  I get the same error when I try the manual partitioning option as well.

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## gentoobob (Apr 6, 2012)

*G*o into another virtual terminal and look at your log files.  See what the error is, if any.  
*S*tart the install process, when you get that error, don*'*t touch anything on that screen. *D*o CTRL+ALT+F1, then look at dmesg and the logs.


----------



## sys-v (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm having the same exact issue. When I get to that screen, I cannot ctrl+alt+F1 to another terminal. Here's my dmesg:

```
# dmesg
pid 2138 (autopart), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 2169 (autopart), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 2210 (autopart), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 8, 2012)

The partitioner (part of bsdinstall(8)) should not die like that.  Please enter a PR.


----------



## n0n (May 20, 2012)

I encountered the same issue today. Has there been any progress in fixing it? I couldn't find a PR for this problem.


----------



## bbawn (Aug 25, 2012)

I am a FreeBSD newbie running into the same autopart crash while trying to install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on my Dell r310 server with boot volume on a RAID1 virtual device on the PERC H200 controller. The server also has 3 MD1200 shelves connected to a PERC H800.

Any suggestions on diagnosing this problem? 

Thanks


----------



## n0n (Aug 25, 2012)

In my case the problem was that the old motherboard had a SATA controller that couldn't handle the disk that was in the fast mode correctly and thus writing to it was impossible.
So I guess if it can't write to the disk, it segfaults 
My $.02


----------



## bbawn (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, n0n. I'm pretty sure my issue was similar. I tried 9.1-RC and it worked fine. I suspect the old 9.0 mps driver didn't work with the PERC H200 in Dell r310 and the updated 9.1 driver does.


----------

